# FSA K-force Light MTB crankset.



## rafiii (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,

Does anybody have experience with this crankset?Is it good choice for full susp bike?I've heard that they fixed main problems.I


----------



## 00vetter (Jul 30, 2009)

I just bought a set of these from Speedgoat to put on an endurance race bike. They are HEAVY! The Raceface Deus set I was replacing were over 60 grams lighter. I didn't think they were worth the money for the weight. Speedgoat was excellent on the return.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Just get XTR and forget about about it.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

If you want 'light' then the Raceface Next SL or XC are good value. The BB's are a bit short-lived but you can always upgrade to some enduro standard or ceramic races once its died.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

I just got an FSA K Force crankset with the BB30 bottom bracket. I changed the middle ring to a 38t FSA non ramped ring, removed the granny gear, and replaced the big ring with the carbon MRP bash guard and it weighs 632 grams WITH the bottom bracket.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

AlexRandall said:


> If you want 'light' then the Raceface Next SL or XC are good value. The BB's are a bit short-lived but you can always upgrade to some enduro standard or ceramic races once its died.


There's at least three guys on this forum that have broken their Race Face Next cranks. They all got new cranks under warranty but why bother? Get XTR, good weight, great shifting, best BB, available in any decent shop... i don't know why guys waste their time looking around for other cranks. Just get XTR and ride your bike.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Also those 3 guys had the first versions of the next. Later versions haven't yet seen any problems

I agree with you on XTR being fit and forget. It is just much heavier and those ring prices:eekster: I have had friends buy a whole new crankset as its cheaper than getting rings.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

I bought the 2 ring version from On-One last fall. They were on sale and cost me only £160. Just received the frame and assembled them so i have not yet tested them.


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

limba said:


> There's at least three guys on this forum that have broken their Race Face Next cranks. ....


A friend of me had a K-Force light and at his crank the pedal eye became loose (after 2 1/2 years). So what ?
He get also a new one (red-white design) on warranty.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

checky said:


> A friend of me had a K-Force light and at his crank the pedal eye became loose (after 2 1/2 years). So what ?
> He get also a new one (red-white design) on warranty.


Same thing minus the warranty (they refused). I've bought my last FSA crank as I weigh 140 lbs and don't think the pedal threads should loosen that quickly. I bought another arm which was cheaper than buying a new crankset (they still had the white graphic arm in stock to match). This seems to be somewhat common, saw the same complaints over on roadbikereview.com.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I know two guys who had the non drive side arm come off in races.

I have a SL-K Light and it too loosened up after initial installation. Every ride for about 4 rides I'd have to tighten the bolt down about another 1/4 turn. I then took it off, put more grease on the spline, torqued it back on and it's been solid since.

So if you do get one, be sure to keep a close eye on it for the first few rides. I'm otherwise very happy with my SL-K light, but I like the XTR's on my mountain bike more.


----------

